

What engineers know (1997) - TriinT
http://www.americanheritage.com/articles/magazine/it/1997/3/1997_3_20.shtml

======
bkovitz
Does this article say anything about what engineers know?

~~~
TriinT
Is that a rhetorical question?

~~~
bkovitz
Maybe half rhetorical. I skimmed half the article, began to feel annoyed, and
decided to ask here if it's worth digging through the article for some
interesting observations about what engineers know.

